# الرسومات الهندسية المستخدمة في الطائرات الحديثة (هوضوع شيق)



## محمد زرقة (10 مايو 2007)

عندما يتخيل المصمم شكل الطائرة أو يقوم المهندس بالتفكير في فعالية أي قطعة في الطائرة تكون هذا الفكرة مجرد خيال حتى توضع على الورق.وبعد القيام بالرسم المطلوب يصبح بالإمكان مشاركة الآخرين بالفكرة المطروحة ويمكن أن تطور حسب خبرة الفريق وأفكاره. وبعدها هذه الرسومات تحول إلى قطع حقيقة.

الرسومات الهندسية هي صلة الوصل بين المصمم والمنتج
لذلك يجب أن يكون الرسم لكل قطعة بالتفصيل وتكون كل المعلومات اللازمة لتصنيعها موجودة ضمن الرسم.


كل مصانع الطائرات لديها قسم خاص بالرسم الهندسي لكن هناك ثوابت يجب استخدامها من قبل كل المصنعين
مثل مقاس الورق المستخدم , الرموز , والتخطيط العام للرسم.


وهناك عدة أنواع من الرسومات الهندسية. كل واحدة تعرض نوع معين من المعلومات وسوف أقوم بشرحها بالتفصيل


1 – الرسومات العملية (WORKING DRAWINGS)
تنقسم هذه الرسومات إلى 3 أنواع :



1-الرسم التفصيلي (DETAIL DRAWINGS)

بعد الانتهاء من تصميم الطائرة نحتاج إلى رسم تفصيلي لكل قطعة في الطائرة ويحتوي هذا الرسم على معلومات مثل : نوع المواد المستخدمة لتصنيع القطعة , وكافة المقاسات الموجودة في القطعة
غالباً ما يحتوي الرسم على عدة رسومات تحدد شكل كل وجه من أوجه القطعة. 






هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 785x554 والحجم 52 كيلوبايت .








2-الرسم التجميعي (ASSEMBLY DRAWING)

بعد تصنيع كافة القطع تجمع مع بعضها البعض لتكون قطعة واحدة.
وهذا النوع من الرسم يبين العلاقة بين قطعتين أو أكثر.

المعلومات الموجودة في هذا الرسم تحتوي على أسماء القطع ورقم التصنيع.





هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 725x553 والحجم 51 كيلوبايت .








3- رسومات التركيب (INSTALLATION DRAWINGS)

كل القطع المكونة من عدة أجزاء تجمع مع بعضها للتركيب على الطائرة. وفي هذا الرسم تجد طريقة وضع القطعة ومكانها النهائي على الطائرة. المعلومات الموجودة في الرسم تشابه المعلومات الموجودة في الرسم التجميعي من أسماء القطع ورقمها المصنعي ويزيد عنها الكمية المطلوبة (مثل عدد الbolts & nuts المستخدم لتثبيت القطعة).بالنسبة للقياسات غالباً لا تعطى في هذا النوع من الرسم إلا في الأماكن التي يكون فيها 
"ضبط أو تعديل لمكان القطعة adjustments "









2-الرسم المقطعي :
نحتاج لهذا النوع من الرسم عندما نريد إظهار الشكل الداخلي للقطعة لمعرفة مما يتكون لأننا لا نرى الا الشكل الخارجي ليكون عامل أمان لنا عند عمل أي صيانة أو تعديل 
ينقسم هذا النوع من الرسم إلى قسمين :

1-المقطع المحوري (REVOLVED SECTION)

يستخدم للقطع المصمتة التي لا يكون بداخلها شئ . يستخدم لإظهار الشكل العرضي للجزء الذي لا يمكن رؤيته.









2-المقطع المعزول (REMOVED SECTION):

تستخدم هذه الرسومات على قطع تحتوي على أجزاء داخلية ثابتة أو مرنة . مثلاً عند وجود أنبوب لنقل لسائل الهيدروليك داخل القطعة يجب مراعاة إقفال الصمام قبل البدء بأي شئ.









3-الرسم الانفجاري (EXPLODED VIEW DRAWING):
يستخدم هذا الرسم لإظهار العلاقة بين مجموعة من القطع بعد تفكيكها. يستعدنا هذا الرسم على معرفة موقع كل قطعة بالنسبة لباقي القطع. يحتوي هذا الرسم على أسماء القطع ورقمها المصنعي وعددها.





هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 632x346 والحجم 28 كيلوبايت .







4-الرسم الكتلي (BLOCK DIAGRAMS):
يستخدم هذا النوع من الرسم لتسهيل عملية الوصول إلى المعلومات المتشعبة والمتشابكة.ويستخدم غالباً لحل المشاكل خلال عملية الصيانة.









5-رسم الأسلاك الكهربائية (ELECTRICAL WIRING DIAGRAM):
يستخدم هذا الرسم لعرض الأسلاك والرموز الكهربائية في الطائرة لكثرتها وصعوبة اقتفاء أثرها وتظهر معلومات في هذا الرسم مثل :
حجم السلك المستخدم ورقمه المصنعي والمادة المصنوعة منه.








6-الرسم التصويري (PICTORIAL DIAGRAM):
يستخدم هذا النوع من الرسومات غالباً في دليل الطيارين pilots) (handbook و كذلك في كتب التدريب. يمثل غالباً هذا النوع رسومات الأنظمة الكهربائية و الأنظمة الهيدروليكية.
ويستخدم في هذه الرسومات صور للأجزاء بدلاً من الرموز المتعارف عليها من قبل المتخصصين. ويساعد هذا النوع على فهم النظام بصورة سريعة.




هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 800x521 والحجم 46 كيلوبايت .







7-الرسم التخطيطي (SCHEMATIC DIAGRAMS):
يستخدم هذا النوع لشرح طريقة عمل النظام وكيفية ترتيب الأجزاء في العمل وخاصية كل جزء.هذا النوع مهم جداً في تحديد المشاكل خلال الصيانة.





هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 572x389 والحجم 43 كيلوبايت .








هذا شرح مبسط لأغلب أنواع الرسومات الهندسية المستخدمة في الطائرات

ومازال العلم الحديث يطول هذه الرسومات من حيث الواقعية والدقة بإستخدام

أجهزة متطورة.

​


----------



## a7med4u (6 يونيو 2007)

مــــــــــا شـــاء الله


----------



## moonee (6 يونيو 2007)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## عبد الله بدير (7 يونيو 2007)

الف شكرياخى


----------



## محد انور (7 يونيو 2007)

شكرا لك يا استاذ محمد


----------



## اياد علي محمد (11 أغسطس 2007)

شكرااااااااً


----------



## باجة العراق (12 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عماد المشهداني (13 أغسطس 2009)

,واسمحلي ان اضيف نوع اخر يعتبر جزء من المخططات الكهربائي يسمى :
- مخططات التسليكالكهربائي ( Feeder DIAGRAMS ) : 
وهي المخططات التي يتم بواسطتها بيات مسارات الاسلاك الكهربائية التي تربط اجزاء منظومات الطائرة ونقاط الربط ومرورها بالبوكسات موضحة لارقام البنات ( Pins ) في كل سوكت ( Soct ) من الوكتات الداخاة والخارجة من اجهزة الطائرة اضافة الى رموز المواع المختلفة لاجزاء هيكل الطائرة المارة به هذه الاسلاك وكذلك مواقع اجزاء جميع منظومات الطائرة بالرموز بحسب رمز الموقع في الطائرة
بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز
تقبل تحياتي وشكرا للموضوع الشيق


----------



## ahmad1900 (17 أغسطس 2009)

أرجو تزويدي بمخططات رسم هندسي لاجزاء المحرك النفاث وهيكل الطائرة جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mnci (17 أغسطس 2009)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور*​


----------



## م / ابراهيم زرقة (22 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك مهندس محمد زرقة 
اخوك ابراهيم زرقة


----------



## dreams1804 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خير


----------



## mouhamad (27 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك أيها المهندس ... شكرا شكرا .... لو سمحت يا أخي أطلب منك أن تعطيني صورا


----------



## wdelrasheed (29 ديسمبر 2009)

مشــــــكــــــور
مشـــــــــكـــــــــور
مشــــــــــــكــــــــــ ــور
مشــــــــــــــكــــــــ ــــــور
مشـــــــــــــــــكـــــ ـــــــــــور
مشــــــــــــــــــــكــ ـــــــــــــــــور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور
مشــكورمشــكور مشــكورمشــكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور مشــكورمشــكور مشــكورمشــكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور
اليونانية :افخريستو بولي
بالصينية: راخ مت
بالاسبانية: جراتسي
بالايطالية: جراثياس
بالحبشية: اميسكانالو
بالانجليزية: ثانكس
بالفرنسية:مغسي
بالألمانية : Danke دنكــه
بالتركية : تشك تشكر ادارم
بالهندية: شكريا:
باللغه الام شكرا جزيلا​ __________________


----------



## wdelrasheed (29 ديسمبر 2009)

مشــــــكــــــور
مشـــــــــكـــــــــور
مشــــــــــــكــــــــــ ــور
مشــــــــــــــكــــــــ ــــــور
مشـــــــــــــــــكـــــ ـــــــــــور
مشــــــــــــــــــــكــ ـــــــــــــــــور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور
مشــكورمشــكور مشــكورمشــكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور مشــكورمشــكور مشــكورمشــكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور

مشكورمشكور
مشكور
اليونانية :افخريستو بولي
بالصينية: راخ مت
بالاسبانية: جراتسي
بالايطالية: جراثياس
بالحبشية: اميسكانالو
بالانجليزية: ثانكس
بالفرنسية:مغسي
بالألمانية : Danke دنكــه
بالتركية : تشك تشكر ادارم
بالهندية: شكريا:
باللغه الام شكرا جزيلا​ __________________


----------



## سامح الفيومى (30 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا يزيدكم علما معلومات ذهبيه


----------

